# Hot Water Heater



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi all!

We were out this past weekend in our 31RQS and did not have any hot water. We have not had any problems in the past. My husband was very frustrated as he is very handy (HVAC for living) and was not able to fix it. He tried everything. Would not work on gas or electric. He tested with his meter and stated their is no power to it. The fuses were good and turned on, new gas tank. He thought maybe there is some type of reset that we could not find. It seems as though it is in a lock out mode. We called the dealer to troubleshoot, no help there. I called Keystone for a local dealer to help, they were closed. We read all the manuals. Anyone have a similar problem? Any suggestions? It will be going to the dealer for other reasons so we will inform them, however, my husband prefers to do things himself. To top it all off, we are not bathhouse fans but had to do what we had to do........the water in the bathhouse was freezing, not fun with a 3 yr old!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a mini fuse on the control board on the HWH was it okay?

Also was the over temperature circuit okay? There is a fusible link that you should check, it is on the front of the HWH next to the thermostat.

Typical fix for the HWH is to power down the control board by pulling the two connectors off the control board. Wait 5 seconds and re connect.


----------



## bodyshop bob (May 16, 2006)

We've got the same model and we've been fighting the HTW for some time.
I've checked the mini fuse--pulled it out and cleaned some light corrosion off the blades and that seemed to help some. Our DSI light kicks on when we attempt to use Electric. I can switch to Propane and get it started then change back to Electric which usually works.

Good luck.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We have the 31 RQS and we had a problem when we ran water from the fresh water tank using the water pump. We did not have hot water, but as soon as I swithced the water pump off and hooked back up to city water the water was hot.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

gone campin said:


> We have the 31 RQS and we had a problem when we ran water from the fresh water tank using the water pump. We did not have hot water, but as soon as I swithced the water pump off and hooked back up to city water the water was hot.
> [snapback]116373[/snapback]​


There is no difference to the HWH on what pump you use. You just have to give it time to heat. On electric it can take 1.5 hours to heat. Use propane and it takes 30 minutes.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > We have the 31 RQS and we had a problem when we ran water from the fresh water tank using the water pump. We did not have hot water, but as soon as I swithced the water pump off and hooked back up to city water the water was hot.
> ...


But as soon as I hooked up the hose to the city water I turned on the hot water again and it was hot. So I am confused because I agree with what you said it just wasn't working that way it seems and what I am saying doesn't make any sense but that is what happened. I had taken a shower that morning using the fresh water tank and had no problem with the hot water. It wasn't until after breakfast and I tried to clean up that I had no hot water. Maybe I just ran it out as I finished my shower and didn't know it and it just had not gotten hot again right away.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

If memory serves me correctly when I had my 23RS and on a previous Jayco, there were two bypass valves on the water heater. I always opened them both not knowing why there were two. Perhaps if there are two on yours, mystery solved.


----------

